# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R 15-raspored dezurstava

## ivakika

dakle rasprodaja je 15.03. a primopredaja 13. i 14.03.-TREBAMO VASU POMOC

za one koji dolaze prvi puta, slobodno pitajte sto vas zanima, saljite mi PP ove, mailove ili pitajte ovdje i slobodno dodjite 

ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite uz ime SD, ali djecica su bez daljnjeg dobrodosla 
uz svaki termin napisano je koliko nam minimalno osoba treba, ali ne znaci da ce nam visak smetati, dapace. Molim vas da javite ako se upisete, ali zbog nekog razloga morate odustati. Isto tako i ako se niste upisali, a oslobodi vam se vrijeme, slobodno nam se pridruzite 

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20) 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: IvakikaSD 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## stella

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
13-16 (10 osoba): stella
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20) 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): stella
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: IvakikaSD 
13-18 (što više "friških"): 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Juroslav

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
13-16 (10 osoba): stella
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20) 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): stella
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: IvakikaSD 
13-18 (što više "friških"): juroslav
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## mommy_plesačica

četvrtak; 13.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
13-16 (10 osoba): stella
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20)

petak; 14.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
13-16 (10 osoba): stella
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav

subota; 15.03.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16)
13-18 (što više "friških"): juroslav
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## tinars

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
13-16 (10 osoba): stella 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20) 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
13-16 (10 osoba): stella 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika 
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) , tinars
13-18 (što više "friških"): juroslav 
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Imga

*četvrtak; 13.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata*  Imga

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika (od 18-20) 

*petak; 14.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* Imga

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars 

*subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* juroslav 

*16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):*

----------


## apricot

*četvrtak; 13.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata*  Imga, apricot

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika (od 18-20) 

*petak; 14.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* Imga, apricot

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars 

*subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* juroslav 

*16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):*

imga, šta mi, ono, trebaš donijeti   :Saint:

----------


## Imga

znam, znam   :Saint:  
ganjam tetu vlasnicu da naruči

ako neće biti, može 300g s lješnjacima?

----------


## paklenica

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata Imga, apricot, paklenica

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20) 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga, apricot, paklenica

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot 

13-18 (što više "friških"): juroslav 

16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## @n@

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata Imga, apricot, paklenica
13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), @n@ sd i mm

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga, apricot, paklenica
13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga 
16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, @n@ sd i mm
20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, @n@ sd i mm

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot 
13-18 (što više "friških"): juroslav 
16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## apricot

> znam, znam   
> ganjam tetu vlasnicu da naruči


ajme! halva!

ma ne moraš, ovo je bila provokacija da se uopće sjetim o čemu smo pričale   :Embarassed:  
samo ti dođi...

----------


## titimita

Ja bih mogla u cet. i pet., u 16, ali ne mogu ostati do 20 nego najkasnije do 19, je l' to OK?

----------


## apricot

dođeš i odeš kad god to tebi paše.
mi ovdje molimo za što preciznijei raspored kako bismo mogle popunjavati rupe i kako se ne bi dogodilo da nam u smjeni ostanu dvije mame s bebama od 4-5 mjeseci.
Ti napiši kako god tebi odgovara   :Smile:

----------


## Forka

> četvrtak; 13.03. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata Imga, apricot, paklenica
> 
> 13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga
> 
> 16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20) 
> 
> petak; 14.03. 
> ...

----------


## Forka

> četvrtak; 13.03. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata Imga, apricot, paklenica
> 
> 13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga
> 
> 16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20) 
> 
> petak; 14.03. 
> ...

----------


## Barbi

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata Imga, apricot, paklenica 

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20) 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga, apricot, paklenica 

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Forka (18-20) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Barbi

13-18 (što više "friških"): juroslav 

16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## marijanami

četvrtak; 13.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17)

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20)

petak; 14.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17)

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Forka (18-20)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka

subota; 15.03.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot

13-18 (što više "friških"): juroslav

16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## marijanami

bokić ja sam vam nova al znam sve što treba pa očekujte moju pomoč

----------


## Jelka

*četvrtak; 13.03.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17)

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19)

*petak; 14.03.*

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17)

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka

*subota; 15.03.*

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): juroslav

16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.):

----------


## Lu

*četvrtak; 13.03.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19)

*petak; 14.03.*

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka

*subota; 15.03.*

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu

13-18 (što više "friških"): juroslav

16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## davorka

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu,  Davorka

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu, Davorka 

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu, Davorka (7-14) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): juroslav 

16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## ivarica

četvrtak; 13.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu, Davorka

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19)

petak; 14.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu, Davorka

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka

subota; 15.03.

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu, Davorka (7-14), ivka (od do)

13-18 (što više "friških"): juroslav

16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## mara

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu, Davorka, mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu, Davorka, mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu, Davorka (7-14), ivka (od do) , mara

13-18 (što više "friških"): juroslav 

16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

naravno, malo zavisim o zdravstvenom stanju mojih curki

----------


## eki3

Ja sam nova i to ce mi biti prva RR, a htjela bi pomoc.Valjda ce me netko nauciti zadatku. Dosla  bi s bebom(6mj) pa nek mi netko javi dal je to ok.

----------


## apricot

ok je da dođeš s bebom.
ne brini, upute ćeš dobiti napismeno, mailom ili na licu mjesta.   :Smile:

----------


## eki3

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_četvrtak; 13.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu, Davorka, mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga, eki3

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

_petak; 14.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu, Davorka, mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka 

_subota; 15.03_. 

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu, Davorka (7-14), ivka (od do) , mara 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* juroslav 

*16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)*

----------


## Maja

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_četvrtak; 13.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu, Davorka, mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga, eki3

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

_petak; 14.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu, Davorka, mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka 

_subota; 15.03_. 

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu, Davorka (7-14), ivka (od do) , mara, Maja (oddo) 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* juroslav 

*16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)*

----------


## magriz

_četvrtak; 13.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu, Davorka, mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga, eki3, magriz (14-17)

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

_petak; 14.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu, Davorka, mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka 

_subota; 15.03_. 

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu, Davorka (7-14), ivka (od do) , mara, Maja (oddo) 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* juroslav, magriz (13-16)

*16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)*

----------


## Frida

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_četvrtak; 13.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu, Davorka, mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim), frida 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga, eki3, frida

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

_petak; 14.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu, Davorka, mara (od 10 do kad izdržim), frida 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga, frida 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka 

_subota; 15.03_. 

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu, Davorka (7-14), ivka (od do) , mara, Maja (oddo), frida 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* juroslav 

*16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)*[/quote]

----------


## Luna Rocco

_četvrtak; 13.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu, Davorka, mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga, eki3, magriz (14-17), Luna Rocco

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

_petak; 14.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu, Davorka, mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga, Luna Rocco (13-17)

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka 

_subota; 15.03_. 

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu, Davorka (7-14), ivka (od do) , mara, Maja (oddo) 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* juroslav, magriz (13-16)

*16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)*

----------


## Luna Rocco

Frida i ja prijavile smo se istovremeno pa je nisam vidjela, dodajem je na popis, dakle *OVO JE ZADNJI POPIS KOJI KOPIRATE*:

_četvrtak; 13.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu, Davorka, mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim), frida

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga, eki3, magriz (14-17), Luna Rocco, frida

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

_petak; 14.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu, Davorka, mara (od 10 do kad izdržim), frida

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga, Luna Rocco (13-17), frida

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19) 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka 

_subota; 15.03_. 

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu, Davorka (7-14), ivka (od do) , mara, Maja (oddo), frida

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* juroslav, magriz (13-16)

*16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)*

----------


## Luna Rocco

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*PUNO LJUDI JE "ISPALO" S LISTE! SAD SAM IH SVE DODALA I OVO JE POPIS KOJI SLJEDEĆA OSOBA KOJA SE PRIJAVLJUJE KOPIRA - PAZITE NA TO*:

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_četvrtak; 13.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu, Davorka, mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim), frida

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga, eki3, magriz (14-17), Luna Rocco, frida

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19), @n@ sd i mm, titimita (16-19)

_petak; 14.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu, Davorka, mara (od 10 do kad izdržim), frida

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga, Luna Rocco (13-17), frida

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19), titimita (16-19) 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka, @n@ sd i mm  

_subota; 15.03_. 

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu, Davorka (7-14), ivka (od do) , mara, Maja (oddo), frida, Barbi

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* juroslav, magriz (13-16)

*16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)*[/quote]

----------


## Roza

_četvrtak; 13.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu, Davorka, mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim), frida, Roza

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga, eki3, magriz (14-17), Luna Rocco, frida, Roza

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19), @n@ sd i mm, titimita (16-19)

_petak; 14.03._ 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu, Davorka, mara (od 10 do kad izdržim), frida, Roza

*13-16 (10 osoba):* stella, Imga, Luna Rocco (13-17), frida, Roza

*16-20 (10 osoba):* Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19), titimita (16-19) 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka, @n@ sd i mm  

_subota; 15.03_. 

*7-18:* IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu, Davorka (7-14), ivka (od do) , mara, Maja (oddo), frida, Barbi

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* juroslav, magriz (13-16)

*16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)*

----------


## Roza

I još samo jedna mala obavijest: *svim novim curama (i dečkima) ću se javiti u vezi uputa za volontere*.
A po potrebi se možete javiti i vi meni. Imajte samo strpljenja, dvoje djece mi visi na vratu.
"Stare" pomagačice - i vas ću malo podsjetiti, može?   :Grin:  Da nam sve ide kao podmazano  :D

----------


## titimita

Ja se bas krenula prikaciti na listu, kad vidim da sam vec tamo...al moci cu do 18i30, moze ispravak?

----------


## Nera

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu, Davorka, mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim), frida, Roza 

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga, eki3, magriz (14-17), Luna Rocco, frida, Roza 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19), @n@ sd i mm, titimita (16-19), Nera (17-20)

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu, Davorka, mara (od 10 do kad izdržim), frida, Roza 

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga, Luna Rocco (13-17), frida, Roza 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19), titimita (16-19), Nera (17-20) 

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka, @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu, Davorka (7-14), ivka (od do) , mara, Maja (oddo), frida, Barbi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): juroslav, magriz (13-16), Nera SD+MM (13-16)

16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Linda

Definitivno ću doći, ali nemam pojma koji dan, u koje vrijeme, u kojem aranžmanu... ovisi o tome hoću li taj tjedan uspjeti dobiti godišnji ili ću kao do sad kombinirati s poslom.

----------


## maxi

*četvrtak; 13.03.* 

*9-13* (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu, Davorka, mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim), frida, Roza 

*13-16* (10 osoba): stella, Imga, eki3, magriz (14-17), Luna Rocco, frida, Roza 

*16-20* (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19), @n@ sd i mm, titimita (16-19), maxi (17-20)

*petak; 14.03.* 

*9-13* (7 osoba): Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu, Davorka, mara (od 10 do kad izdržim), frida, Roza 

*13-16* (10 osoba): stella, Imga, Luna Rocco (13-17), frida, Roza 

*16-20* (10 osoba): Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19), titimita (16-19), maxi (17-20), 

*20-23* (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka, @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18*: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu, Davorka (7-14), ivka (od do) , mara, Maja (oddo), frida, Barbi , maxi, 

*13-18* (što više "friških"): juroslav, magriz (13-16) 

*16-18*(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## ana.m

*četvrtak; 13.03.* 

*9-13* (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu, Davorka, mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim), frida, Roza, ana.m SD(10-?)

*13-16* (10 osoba): stella, Imga, eki3, magriz (14-17), Luna Rocco, frida, Roza 

*16-20* (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19), @n@ sd i mm, titimita (16-19), maxi (17-20)

*petak; 14.03.* 

*9-13* (7 osoba): Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu, Davorka, mara (od 10 do kad izdržim), frida, Roza, ana.mSD (10-?)

*13-16* (10 osoba): stella, Imga, Luna Rocco (13-17), frida, Roza 

*16-20* (10 osoba): Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19), titimita (16-19), maxi (17-20), 

*20-23* (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka, @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18*: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu, Davorka (7-14), ivka (od do) , mara, Maja (oddo), frida, Barbi , maxi, 

*13-18* (što više "friških"): juroslav, magriz (13-16) 

*16-18*(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## ana.m

Imam pitanje, ako netko dolazi sa mnom, raditi naravno   :Grin:  , da li da ga upisujem na listu ili nije potrebno?
*Maxi* može onda plišanci na rasprodaji?   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

ana, svakako trebaš upisati, znaš da "obilježavamo" svakog volontera, dajemo pisane upute i - računamo na svaki par ruku.

----------


## anna-y

evo da se i  ja pričrčkam:
*četvrtak; 13.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17), Lu, Davorka, mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim), frida, Roza, ana.m SD(10-?) 

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga, eki3, magriz (14-17), Luna Rocco, frida, Roza 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika (od 18-20), Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19), @n@ sd i mm, titimita (16-18,30), maxi (17-20), anna-y SD (17-20) 

*petak; 14.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): Imga, apricot, paklenica,marijanami(10-17),Lu, Davorka, mara (od 10 do kad izdržim), frida, Roza, ana.mSD (10-?) 

13-16 (10 osoba): stella, Imga, Luna Rocco (13-17), frida, Roza 

16-20 (10 osoba): Ivakika, Forka (18-20), Jelka (17-19), titimita (16-18,30), maxi (17-20), anna-y SD (17-20)

20-23 (10 osoba): IvakikaSD, juroslav, tinars, Forka, @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

7-18: IvakikaSD, mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16), tinars, Imga (SD+MM oko 10), apricot, Jelka (8-12),Lu, Davorka (7-14), ivka (od do) , mara, Maja (oddo), frida, Barbi , maxi, 

13-18 (što više "friških"): juroslav, magriz (13-16) 

16-18(tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
 :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

> ana, svakako trebaš upisati, znaš da "obilježavamo" svakog volontera, dajemo pisane upute i - računamo na svaki par ruku.


Onda ću upisati kada budem znala točno, hvala   :Kiss:  .
Naučila sam lekciju   :Grin:

----------


## Roza

*četvrtak; 13.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami (10-17)
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim)
8. Frida 
9. Roza
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella
2. Imga
3. eki3
4. magriz (14-17)
5. Luna Rocco
6. Frida
7. Roza 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20)
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 

*petak; 14.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami(10-17)
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella
2. Imga
3. Luna Rocco (13-17)
4. Frida
5. Roza 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. titimita (16-18,30)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16)
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10)
5. apricot
6. Jelka (8-12)
7. Lu
8. Davorka (7-14)
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara
11.Maja (oddo)
12. frida
13. barbi 
14. maxi

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav
2. magriz (13-16) 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)*
1.

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam sebe upisala u onu prvu smjenu, ali ulazim i u onu drugu smjenu, samo ne znam točno do kada pa neću ništa točno ni upisivati, kad ću znati dopišem.

----------


## meda

*četvrtak; 13.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami (10-17)
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim)
8. Frida 
9. Roza
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella
2. Imga
3. eki3
4. magriz (14-17)
5. Luna Rocco
6. Frida
7. Roza 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20)
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 

*petak; 14.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami(10-17)
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella
2. Imga
3. Luna Rocco (13-17)
4. Frida
5. Roza 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. titimita (16-18,30)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. meda 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16)
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10)
5. apricot
6. Jelka (8-12)
7. Lu
8. Davorka (7-14)
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara
11.Maja (oddo)
12. frida
13. barbi 
14. maxi
15. meda

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav
2. magriz (13-16) 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)*
1.

----------


## zumbulmama

*četvrtak; 13.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami (10-17)
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim)
8. Frida 
9. Roza
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella
2. Imga
3. eki3
4. magriz (14-17)
5. Luna Rocco
6. Frida
7. Roza 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20)
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 

*petak; 14.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami(10-17)
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h)

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella
2. Imga
3. Luna Rocco (13-17)
4. Frida
5. Roza 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. titimita (16-18,30)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. meda 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16)
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10)
5. apricot
6. Jelka (8-12)
7. Lu
8. Davorka (7-14)
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara
11.Maja (oddo)
12. frida
13. barbi 
14. maxi
15. meda

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav
2. magriz (13-16) 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)*
1.

----------


## krumpiric

četvrtak; 13.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami (10-17)
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.m SD(10-?)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. eki3
4. magriz (14-17)
5. Luna Rocco
6. Frida
7. Roza

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. @n@ sd i mm
5. titimita (16-18,30)
6. maxi (17-20)
7. anna-y SD (17-20)
8. krumpiric

petak; 14.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami(10-17)
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.mSD (10-?)
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. Luna Rocco (13-17)
4. Frida
5. Roza

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. titimita (16-18,30)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. meda

20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ sd i mm

subota; 15.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16)
3. tinars
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10)
5. apricot
6. Jelka (8-12)
7. Lu
8. Davorka (7-14)
9. ivka (od do)
10. mara
11.Maja (oddo)
12. frida
13. barbi
14. maxi
15. meda
16. krumpiric

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. magriz (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## daddycool

četvrtak; 13.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami (10-17)
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.m SD(10-?)
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. eki3
4. magriz (14-17)
5. Luna Rocco
6. Frida
7. Roza

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. @n@ sd i mm
5. titimita (16-18,30)
6. maxi (17-20)
7. anna-y SD (17-20)
8. krumpiric

petak; 14.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami(10-17)
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.mSD (10-?)
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. Luna Rocco (13-17)
4. Frida
5. Roza

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. titimita (16-18,30)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. meda

20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ sd i mm

subota; 15.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16)
3. tinars
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10)
5. apricot
6. Jelka (8-12)
7. Lu
8. Davorka (7-14)
9. ivka (od do)
10. mara
11.Maja (oddo)
12. frida
13. barbi
14. maxi
15. meda
16. krumpiric

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. magriz (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## maria71

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## ana.m

Moram doći u subotu da upoznam mariu71   :Grin:  .

----------


## tinnkka

> četvrtak; 13.03. 
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
> 1. Imga 
> 2. apricot 
> 3. paklenica 
> 4. marijanami (10-17) 
> 5. Lu 
> 6. Davorka 
> ...

----------


## larmama

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric
17. larmama 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)


za primopredaju mi se malo prerano upisati, dopisem ...

----------


## ivakika

hvala daddy kaj nam cuvas nokte  :Razz:  

ja sam odusevljena odazivom!

sto ne znaci da se sada mozete prestati prijavljivati-ovi brojevi osoba koje su nam potrebne po svakoj smjeni su samo okvirni, tj. minimum koji nam treba za funkcioniranje smjene, nikoga necemo odbiti tko hoce raditi  :Heart:

----------


## Roza

*četvrtak; 13.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
*
13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 

*petak; 14.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric
17. larmama 
*
13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71

*
16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)*
1.


dodala sam frendicu od marijanami (irenu)

----------


## Amelie32

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama
18. Amelie32 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Dora06

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## apricot

dora moja, već sam se bila zabrinula   :Heart:

----------


## stella

Iskrsnuo mi problem,kome da se javim na pp vezano za volontiranje?

----------


## apricot

Fridi

----------


## maria71

> Moram doći u subotu da upoznam mariu71   .


cool, dijelit ću autograme   :Grin:  




 :Wink:

----------


## stella

Thanks Apri   :Kiss:

----------


## diči

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 



20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## apricot

oooo, skuplja se stara ekipa   :Heart:

----------


## linda_p

četvrtak; 13.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.m SD(10-?)
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte)
12.Dora 06 (9-11)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. eki3
4. magriz (14-17)
5. Luna Rocco
6. Frida
7. Roza
8.tinnkka

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. @n@ sd i mm
5. titimita (16-18,30)
6. maxi (17-20)
7. anna-y SD (17-20)
8. krumpiric
9. Amelie32
10. diči (17-20)

petak; 14.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.mSD (10-?)
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. Luna Rocco (13-17)
4. Frida
5. Roza
6.tinnkka

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. titimita (16-18,30)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. meda
8. Amelie32
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje)
10.diči (17-20)
11. linda_p (17-20)SD



20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ sd i mm

subota; 15.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16)
3. tinars
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10)
5. apricot
6. Jelka (8-12)
7. Lu
8. Davorka (7-14)
9. ivka (od do)
10. mara
11.Maja (oddo)
12. frida
13. barbi
14. maxi
15. meda
16. krumpiric
17. larmama
18. Amelie32
19.Dora 06
20. diči SD
21. linda_p


13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. magriz (13-16)
3. maria71


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## bucka

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 



20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 



16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## petarpan

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19)



20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 



16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## anchi

etvrtak; 13.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.m SD(10-?)
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte)
12.Dora 06 (9-11)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. eki3
4. magriz (14-17)
5. Luna Rocco
6. Frida
7. Roza
8.tinnkka

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. @n@ sd i mm
5. titimita (16-18,30)
6. maxi (17-20)
7. anna-y SD (17-20)
8. krumpiric
9. Amelie32
10. diči (17-20)

petak; 14.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.mSD (10-?)
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. Luna Rocco (13-17)
4. Frida
5. Roza
6.tinnkka

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. titimita (16-18,30)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. meda
8. Amelie32
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje)
10.diči (17-20)
11. linda_p (17-20)SD
12. petarpan (17-19)



20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ sd i mm

subota; 15.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16)
3. tinars
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10)
5. apricot
6. Jelka (8-12)
7. Lu
8. Davorka (7-14)
9. ivka (od do)
10. mara
11.Maja (oddo)
12. frida
13. barbi
14. maxi
15. meda
16. krumpiric
17. larmama
18. Amelie32
19.Dora 06
20. diči SD
21. linda_p
22. bucka (8-13)
23. anchi SD (8-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. magriz (13-16)
3. maria71



16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## diči

> oooo, skuplja se stara ekipa


nebi baš bilo u redu da izostanemo, kad nam je tako dobro išlo do sada...jest da počinjemo raditi pa se mijenja i naša satnica...vidimo se...  :Kiss:

----------


## hildegard

Četvrtak; 13.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.m SD(10-?)
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte)
12.Dora 06 (9-11)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. eki3
4. magriz (14-17)
5. Luna Rocco
6. Frida
7. Roza
8.tinnkka

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. @n@ sd i mm
5. titimita (16-18,30)
6. maxi (17-20)
7. anna-y SD (17-20)
8. krumpiric
9. Amelie32
10. diči (17-20)

petak; 14.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.mSD (10-?)
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h)
12. hildegard
13. vimmerby

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. Luna Rocco (13-17)
4. Frida
5. Roza
6.tinnkka
7. hildegard
8. vimmerby

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. titimita (16-18,30)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. meda
8. Amelie32
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje)
10.diči (17-20)
11. linda_p (17-20)SD
12. petarpan (17-19)



20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ sd i mm

subota; 15.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16)
3. tinars
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10)
5. apricot
6. Jelka (8-12)
7. Lu
8. Davorka (7-14)
9. ivka (od do)
10. mara
11.Maja (oddo)
12. frida
13. barbi
14. maxi
15. meda
16. krumpiric
17. larmama
18. Amelie32
19.Dora 06
20. diči SD
21. linda_p
22. bucka (8-13)
23. anchi SD (8-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. magriz (13-16)
3. maria71



16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## Kristina1

Četvrtak; 13.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.m SD(10-?)
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte)
12.Dora 06 (9-11)
13. Kristina1 SD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. eki3
4. magriz (14-17)
5. Luna Rocco
6. Frida
7. Roza
8.tinnkka

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. @n@ sd i mm
5. titimita (16-18,30)
6. maxi (17-20)
7. anna-y SD (17-20)
8. krumpiric
9. Amelie32
10. diči (17-20)

petak; 14.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.mSD (10-?)
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h)
12. hildegard
13. vimmerby
14. Kristina1 SD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. Luna Rocco (13-17)
4. Frida
5. Roza
6.tinnkka
7. hildegard
8. vimmerby

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. titimita (16-18,30)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. meda
8. Amelie32
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje)
10.diči (17-20)
11. linda_p (17-20)SD
12. petarpan (17-19)



20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ sd i mm

subota; 15.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16)
3. tinars
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10)
5. apricot
6. Jelka (8-12)
7. Lu
8. Davorka (7-14)
9. ivka (od do)
10. mara
11.Maja (oddo)
12. frida
13. barbi
14. maxi
15. meda
16. krumpiric
17. larmama
18. Amelie32
19.Dora 06
20. diči SD
21. linda_p
22. bucka (8-13)
23. anchi SD (8-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. magriz (13-16)
3. maria71



16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.[/quote]

----------


## Tea

znate da ja dolaziim obavezno sve dane, al pre rano mi je još da se upisujemu koje doba dana bi došla.  :/ Leteća Tea   :Grin:

----------


## momze

Četvrtak; 13.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.m SD(10-?)
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte)
12.Dora 06 (9-11)
13. Kristina1 SD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. eki3
4. magriz (14-17)
5. Luna Rocco
6. Frida
7. Roza
8.tinnkka

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. @n@ sd i mm
5. titimita (16-18,30)
6. maxi (17-20)
7. anna-y SD (17-20)
8. krumpiric
9. Amelie32
10. diči (17-20)

petak; 14.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.mSD (10-?)
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h)
12. hildegard
13. vimmerby
14. Kristina1 SD

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. Luna Rocco (13-17)
4. Frida
5. Roza
6.tinnkka
7. hildegard
8. vimmerby

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. titimita (16-18,30)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. meda
8. Amelie32
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje)
10.diči (17-20)
11. linda_p (17-20)SD
12. petarpan (17-19)



20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ sd i mm

subota; 15.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16)
3. tinars
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10)
5. apricot
6. Jelka (8-12)
7. Lu
8. Davorka (7-14)
9. ivka (od do)
10. mara
11.Maja (oddo)
12. frida
13. barbi
14. maxi
15. meda
16. krumpiric
17. larmama
18. Amelie32
19.Dora 06
20. diči SD
21. linda_p
22. bucka (8-13)
23. anchi SD (8-12)
24. momze (8-14)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. magriz (13-16)
3. maria71



16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## Tea

Četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) 



20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 



16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.
_________________
Sergej, 12.01.1993. 
Zach (Zachary), 20.09.2005.

----------


## Mony

*Četvrtak; 13.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 

*petak; 14.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) 


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica
26. Mony
27. pepi (8-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## ivakika

morala sam editirati sve postove od 12.02. u dijelu gdje je radno vrijeme za subotu-trebalo je pisati od 7-18, a zabunom je u prekopiravanju stavljeno 7-13 (sada je opet ispravljeno)

dakle, cure koje su se upisivale za subotu iza broja 14. na kojem je maxi neka samo napisu(bez copy-paste) ili meni posalju PP do kada mogu ostati u subotu (osim bucke, anchie i momze koje su napisale do kada ostaju)

----------


## pepi

27.pepi (8-12)

----------


## ivakika

hvala pepi-tvoje sam azurirala

----------


## Nika

*Četvrtak; 13.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 

*petak; 14.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) 


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica
26. Mony
27. pepi (8-12)
28. nika

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## lucij@

*Četvrtak; 13.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. lucij@ SD

*petak; 14.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) 
13. lucij@ SD

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica
26. Mony
27. pepi (8-12)
28. nika

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Jaca2006

Četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD
14. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD
15. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) 


20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Lucija Ellen

sori, smotana sam



Četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD
14. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD
15. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) 
13. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.[/quote]

----------


## lucij@

Četvrtak; 13.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD
14. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. lucij@ SD

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD
15. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) 
13. lucij@ SD
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.



Nekak sam ispala. 
*Jaca2006, Lucija Ellen*, pogledajte je li sad dobro.

----------


## Inesica

Četvrtak; 13.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD
14. Jaca2006 SD (10-12)
15. Inesica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. lucij@ SD

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD
15. Jaca2006 SD (10-12)
16. Inesica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) 
13. lucij@ SD
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.



za subotu cu se zapisat kad cu znat jel MM radi ili ne. i mozda se jos prebacim na neki drugi termin ako bude frka

----------


## lelica

Četvrtak; 13.03.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD
14. Jaca2006 SD (10-12)
15. Inesica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. lucij@ SD

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD
15. Jaca2006 SD (10-12)
16. Inesica

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9.lelica

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) 
13. lucij@ SD
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.



za subotu cu se zapisat kad cu znat jel MM radi ili ne. i mozda se jos prebacim na neki drugi termin ako bude frka[/quote]

----------


## eki3

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* 
Četvrtak; 13.03.* *
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata* 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 
15. Inesica 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3  SD
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. lucij@ SD 

*petak; 14.03.*

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 
16. Inesica 
*
13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9.lelica 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 

*
13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 


*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1. 

Samo sam upisala SD iako sam ga vec spomenula,al da bude sluzbeno.

----------


## emily

*Četvrtak; 13.03.*
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 
15. Inesica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. lucij@ SD 

*petak; 14.03.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 
16. Inesica 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12)


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## casper

Četvrtak; 13.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijela

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. lucij@ SD 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 
16. Inesica
17.Gabrijel 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12)
30.Casper 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71
4.Gabrijela 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## klamarica

Četvrtak; 13.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijela

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. lucij@ SD 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 
16. Inesica
17.Gabrijel 
18. klamarica (SD?) (10-14)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12)
30.Casper 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71
4.Gabrijela 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Joe

Četvrtak; 13.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijela 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 
10. Joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. lucij@ SD 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 
16. Inesica 
17.Gabrijel 
18. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9. lelica 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
8. Amelie32 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Amelie32 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12) 
30.Casper 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Joe

Napominjem (da još jednom ne kopiram popis) da ću ja doći ranije, dakle ne oko 13 nego 11-12, i otići isto nešto ranije da skupim djecu iz vrtića. Ako se nešto po tom pitanju promijeni, tj ako ih iz vrtića uzme MM ili MM (moja mama  :Laughing:  ) ostanem i dulje po potrebi.

----------


## Švedica

Ja se javljam za volontiranje, samo ne znam u koji termin bi se upisala, meni je u principu svejedno, ovisi samo o mojoj 7 - mjesečnoj curici, kako bi to ona podnjela (nosila bih ju sa sobom u marami), ak joj se dopadne, kaj se mene tiče, mogu dolaziti svaki dan!

----------


## Amelie32

Upravo sam saznala da neću moći u petak i subotu biti na rasprodaji, tak da dođem samo u četvrtak.  :Sad:  

Četvrtak; 13.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijela 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 
10. Joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. lucij@ SD 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 
16. Inesica 
17.Gabrijel 
18. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9. lelica 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12) 
30.Casper 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## iskra jušić

> dakle rasprodaja je 15.03. a primopredaja 13. i 14.03.-TREBAMO VASU POMOC
> 
> za one koji dolaze prvi puta, slobodno pitajte sto vas zanima, saljite mi PP ove, mailove ili pitajte ovdje i slobodno dodjite 
> 
> ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite uz ime SD, ali djecica su bez daljnjeg dobrodosla 
> uz svaki termin napisano je koliko nam minimalno osoba treba, ali ne znaci da ce nam visak smetati, dapace. Molim vas da javite ako se upisete, ali zbog nekog razloga morate odustati. Isto tako i ako se niste upisali, a oslobodi vam se vrijeme, slobodno nam se pridruzite 
> 
> četvrtak; 13.03. 
> 
> ...

----------


## iskra jušić

> dakle rasprodaja je 15.03. a primopredaja 13. i 14.03.-TREBAMO VASU POMOC
> 
> za one koji dolaze prvi puta, slobodno pitajte sto vas zanima, saljite mi PP ove, mailove ili pitajte ovdje i slobodno dodjite 
> 
> ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite uz ime SD, ali djecica su bez daljnjeg dobrodosla 
> uz svaki termin napisano je koliko nam minimalno osoba treba, ali ne znaci da ce nam visak smetati, dapace. Molim vas da javite ako se upisete, ali zbog nekog razloga morate odustati. Isto tako i ako se niste upisali, a oslobodi vam se vrijeme, slobodno nam se pridruzite 
> 
> četvrtak; 13.03. 
> 
> ...

----------


## petarpan

ISKRA-copy/paste zadnju listu   :Wink:

----------


## petarpan

Četvrtak; 13.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijela 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 
10. Joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. lucij@ SD 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Jaca2006 SD (10-12) 
16. Inesica 
17.Gabrijel 
18. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9. lelica 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla)
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12) 
30.Casper 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Jaca2006

Ja se na zalost odjavljujem.
Malena je ozbiljno bolesna   :Sad:  

Četvrtak; 13.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15.Gabrijela 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 
10. Joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. lucij@ SD 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijel 
17. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9. lelica 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12) 
30.Casper 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## Nera

Ne znam zakaj mene nema na popisu?  :Crying or Very sad:   Prijavila sam se još 12.2. Al' ne dam se ja izbaciti s liste.  :Razz:  Ne bum smetala, ja bum vještica na kontroli.   :Laughing:  

Četvrtak; 13.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15.Gabrijela 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 
10. Joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric 
9. Amelie32 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. lucij@ SD 
12. Nera (17-20)

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijel 
17. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9. lelica 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12) 
30.Casper 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## titimita

Ispravak, necu moci doci u cetvrtak uopce, dolazim samo u petak. Je l to javljam nekome ili samo prepravim na listi?

----------


## titimita

Četvrtak; 13.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15.Gabrijela 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 
10. Joe 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (17-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20)

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijel 
17. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9. lelica 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12) 
30.Casper 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## andrea

Četvrtak; 13.03. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15.Gabrijela 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 
10. Joe 
11. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (17-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20)

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijel 
17. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9. lelica 
10. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12) 
30.Casper 
31. andrea (od cca 9h)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## Davor

četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. titimita (16-18,30) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. anna-y SD (17-20) 
8. krumpiric
9. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica)

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## apricot

Davor je iskopirao pogrešnu tablicu, trebao bi za kaznu sve ažurirati!  8) 

*Četvrtak; 13.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15.Gabrijela 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 
10. Joe 
11. andrea 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (17-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20) 

*petak; 14.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijel 
17. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9. lelica 
10. andrea 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20) 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12) 
30.Casper 
31. andrea (od cca 9h) 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1.


*Jedna informacija za one koji se se prijavili za četvrtak od 9*  (ne odnosi se na daddyja):

Budući da u 9 sati nema baš nekoga posla (čekamo istovar stolova, štendera, kutija), one koje su sa djecom, ili dalje stanuju, neka slobodno dođu oko 10.
Nema potrebe da nas bude 15, a u tih prvih sat vremena posla ima, objektivno, za 6-7 cura (plus daddy).
Lijepo se naspavajte, napravite kolače/kiflice/peciva (za ponijeti, naravno   :Saint:  ) i onda dođite.

Vidimo se!

----------


## apricot

sad sam ja Davora ispustila   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Imga

dobro da si to napisala
moram na redovnu kontrolu s L kod pulmologa/alergologa u 8:30 (sad mi je sinulo)
kad završimo i ostavim ga u vrtiću, dođem
nadam se oko 10:30 - 11

----------


## mirje

*Četvrtak; 13.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15.Gabrijela 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 
10. Joe 
11. andrea 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (17-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20)
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 

*petak; 14.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijel 
17. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9. lelica 
10. andrea
11. mirje SD 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20) 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12) 
30.Casper 
31. andrea (od cca 9h) 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1.

----------


## meda

*Četvrtak; 13.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15.Gabrijela 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 
10. Joe 
11. andrea 
12.meda

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (17-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20)
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 

*petak; 14.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijel 
17. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9. lelica 
10. andrea
11. mirje SD 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21)
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20) 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda (7-12)
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12) 
30.Casper 
31. andrea (od cca 9h) 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1.

----------


## larmama

*Četvrtak; 13.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15.Gabrijela 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 
10. Joe 
11. andrea 
12.meda

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (17-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20)
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 

*petak; 14.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijel 
17. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9. lelica 
10. andrea
11. mirje SD 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21)
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20)
17. larmama 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda (7-12)
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12) 
30.Casper 
31. andrea (od cca 9h) 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1.

----------


## mama_mia22

kaj to znači da vam treba što više friških???
friških mama? ja prilično friška. došla bi onda u subotu 13-18?možda s Umom. Da se upišem?

----------


## ivarica

friskih znaci neiscijedenih cjelodnevnim rasprodavanjem
u to vrijeme jako je puno posla, nosenja, razvrstavanja, utovara, ako ikako mozes bez djeteta.... bilo bi idealno

----------


## mama_mia22

ahaaaaa. baš sam blesava. može! znači, rasprodaja počne u 13h. onda bi ja došla na rasprodaju sa mamom i Umom, vidjela kaj ima, možda i kupila neš, onda nahranim negdje malu i nek ide s bakom doma. Znači da se zapišem oko 15/16h negdje???

----------


## ivarica

raspordaja ZAVRSAVA U 13

----------


## maria71

a jel to na velesajmu ? i kako ću ja ući ako se vi zaključate ?

----------


## Frida

Maria, to je tamo gdje si već jednom bila. Mi se ne zaključavamo, dođi slobodno...

----------


## maria71

> Maria, to je tamo gdje si već jednom bila. Mi se ne zaključavamo, dođi slobodno...


aha, svejedno ću ja već nekog zvati il ismsati za upute, šteka mi kompas

----------


## mama_mia22

> raspordaja ZAVRSAVA U 13


tenkre sam, znam. dakle, dolazimo oko 11.30, onda ja ostajem od 13 nadalje. bit će to dobar fitness, ak će trebat neš nositi negdje. samo kaj neću moći dugo ostati jer ćim me nazovu da je Uma gladna, moram jurit doma.
da dođem ipak ili možete i bez mene?

----------


## ivarica

ako bilo ko ima nekih pitanja ili treba kompas, vrata, put do wc-a
rodin mob je 091 586 3717

----------


## maria71

a jel odgovara netko ljubazan ili  ?

----------


## ivarica

ne, ja odgovaram   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

> ne, ja odgovaram


  :Laughing:  

pa da  falilo mi je ili ti

poslat ću sms

----------


## ivarica

salim se, svi koji su ikad zvali znaju kako sam ja medimlijeko, kad se ja javim ljudi pitaju gdje je mama   :Saint:

----------


## ivarica

nemoj sms, onda ces garant dobit pasmater u odgovoru    :Grin:  

mene bi trebalo pustat na telefon u terapeutske svrhe   :Grin:

----------


## mama_mia22

neću te zvati. strah me. upisat ću se samo. pa se vidimo valjda

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.m SD(10-?)
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte)
12.Dora 06 (9-11)
13. Kristina1 SD
14. Inesica
15.Gabrijela

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. eki3 SD
4. magriz (14-17)
5. Luna Rocco
6. Frida
7. Roza
8.tinnkka
9.lelica
10. Joe
11. andrea
12.meda

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. @n@ sd i mm
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. krumpiric
8. Amelie32
9. diči (17-20)
10. lucij@ SD
11. Nera (17-20)
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica)

petak; 14.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.mSD (10-?)
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h)
12. hildegard
13. vimmerby
14. Kristina1 SD
15. Inesica
16.Gabrijel
17. klamarica (SD?) (10-14)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. Luna Rocco (13-17)
4. Frida
5. Roza
6.tinnkka
7. hildegard
8. vimmerby
9. lelica
10. andrea
11. mirje SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. titimita (16-18,30)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. meda (18-21)
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje)
10.diči (17-20)
11. linda_p (17-20)SD
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla)
13. lucij@ SD
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17)
15. iskra jušić
16. Nera (17-20)
17. larmama

20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ sd i mm

subota; 15.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16)
3. tinars
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10)
5. apricot
6. Jelka (8-12)
7. Lu
8. Davorka (7-14)
9. ivka (od do)
10. mara
11.Maja (oddo)
12. frida
13. barbi
14. maxi
15. meda (7-12)
16. krumpiric
17. larmama
19.Dora 06
20. diči SD
21. linda_p
22. bucka (8-13)
23. anchi SD (8-12)
24. momze (8-14)
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica
26. Mony
27. pepi (8-12)
28. nika
29. emily (7-12)
30.Casper
31. andrea (od cca 9h)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. magriz (13-16)
3. maria71
4.Gabrijela
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16)
6. mama_mia22 (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.


baš se veselim!!!

----------


## vimmerby

ja se nažalost moram obrisati s popisa   :Sad:  
još uvijek sam bolesna, produženo mi bolovanje do daljnjega, a kak se trenutačno osjećam, nema šanse da stanem na noge do petka.
stvarno mi je jako žal, baš sam se veselila...
ispričavam se iskreno svima...   :Sad:

----------


## apricot

> samo kaj neću moći dugo ostati jer ćim me nazovu da je Uma gladna, moram jurit doma.
> da dođem ipak ili možete i bez mene?


mia, nama je svaki par ruku jako dobro došao...
ipak, tvoja Uma ima samo mjesec dana... možda je ipak bolje da budeš s njom, ona te treba više nego mi   :Heart:  

ili dođite zajedno, prošvrljajte i - doma   :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

mjesec dana?

----------


## apricot

rođena 9.2., jel tako mia...
tata je otvorio topic kad se rodila...

----------


## ivarica

mia, ostani doma, dobro apri kaze
bit ce jos rasprodaja, hvala na namjeri   :Love:

----------


## mama_mia22

imate pravo. 
ja takva. sto stvari bi odjednom. 
doći ćemo vidjeti kaj ima. ako bude lijepo vrijeme.

vidimo se!  :Heart:

----------


## Šklopi

*Četvrtak; 13.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15.Gabrijela 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 
10. Joe 
11. andrea 
12.meda 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (17-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 

*petak; 14.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijel 
17. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9. lelica 
10. andrea 
11. mirje SD 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20) 
17. larmama 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

*subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda (7-12) 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12) 
30.Casper 
31. andrea (od cca 9h) 

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16)
6. Šklopi (13-16)

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1.

----------


## Linda

Napokon da se i ja prijavim:
*
Četvrtak; 13.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15.Gabrijela 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Luna Rocco 
6. Frida 
7. Roza 
8.tinnkka 
9.lelica 
10. Joe 
11. andrea 
12.meda 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (17-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 
13. Linda

*petak; 14.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijel 
17. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9. lelica 
10. andrea 
11. mirje SD 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20) 
17. larmama 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
*
subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda (7-12) 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12) 
30.Casper 
31. andrea (od cca 9h) 
32. Linda (8-12)

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 
*
16-18* (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## apricot

nedostaje ljudi za petak, treća smjena...
ta je stvarno udarnička!

----------


## Linda

žao mi je, nemam kamo s djecom   :Sad:

----------


## ivakika

vidim da je petak navecer moja stara, dobra ekipa!

to mi je najdraze doba, moram priznati

----------


## Forka

Malo nas je, ali smo junaci!  :D

----------


## Juroslav

da dovedem ja i F. i D.? to bu automatski ne dva više nego jedan manje   :Grin:

----------


## Juroslav

> to mi je najdraze doba, moram priznati


još da nas čuvari ne tjeraju doma već u 10, tulumarili bi mi do jutra   :Grin:

----------


## jadro

ako Bog da, ja sam u petak navecer tamo   :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Užasno mi je žao, ali moram se skinuti s četvrtka. Znam da je u zadnji tren i grozno mi je što to radim, ali Kaleb mi je bolestan. Ako do petka bude bolje, dolazim u petak.

Četvrtak; 13.03. [/b][/color]

*9-13 (7 osoba):* super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15.Gabrijela 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Frida 
6. Roza 
7.tinnkka 
8.lelica 
9. Joe 
10. andrea 
11.meda 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (17-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 
13. Linda

*petak; 14.03.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijel 
17. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9. lelica 
10. andrea 
11. mirje SD 

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20) 
17. larmama 

*20-23 (10 osoba):* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
*
subota; 15.03.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda (7-12) 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea i prijateljica Ivančica 
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12) 
30.Casper 
31. andrea (od cca 9h) 
32. Linda (8-12)

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 
*
16-18* (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Tea

Četvrtak; 13.03. [/b][/color] 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.m SD(10-?) 
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
12.Dora 06 (9-11) 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15.Gabrijela 
16. Tea 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. eki3 SD 
4. magriz (14-17) 
5. Frida 
6. Roza 
7.tinnkka 
8.lelica 
9. Joe 
10. andrea 
11.meda 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (17-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 
13. Linda 

petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Imga 
2. apricot 
3. paklenica 
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
5. Lu 
6. Davorka 
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
8. Frida 
9. Roza 
10. ana.mSD (10-?) 
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
12. hildegard 
13. vimmerby 
14. Kristina1 SD 
15. Inesica 
16.Gabrijel 
17. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Imga 
3. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6.tinnkka 
7. hildegard 
8. vimmerby 
9. lelica 
10. andrea 
11. mirje SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10.diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20) 
17. larmama 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 

subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda (7-12) 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
19.Dora 06 
20. diči SD 
21. linda_p 
22. bucka (8-13) 
23. anchi SD (8-12) 
24. momze (8-14) 
25. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može)
26. Mony 
27. pepi (8-12) 
28. nika 
29. emily (7-12) 
30.Casper 
31. andrea (od cca 9h) 
32. Linda (8-12) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Pticica

*Četvrtak; 13.03.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami (10-17) i irena
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.m SD(10-?)
11. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte)
12.Dora 06 (9-11)
13. Kristina1 SD
14. Inesica
15.Gabrijela
16. Tea

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. eki3 SD
4. magriz (14-17)
5. Frida
6. Roza
7.tinnkka
8.lelica
9. Joe
10. andrea
11.meda

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. @n@ sd i mm
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. krumpiric
8. Amelie32
9. diči (17-20)
10. lucij@ SD
11. Nera (17-20)
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica)
13. Linda

*Petak; 14.03.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Imga
2. apricot
3. paklenica
4. marijanami(10-17) i irena
5. Lu
6. Davorka
7. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim)
8. Frida
9. Roza
10. ana.mSD (10-?)
11. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h)
12. hildegard
13. vimmerby
14. Kristina1 SD
15. Inesica
16.Gabrijel
17. klamarica (SD?) (10-14)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Imga
3. Luna Rocco (13-17)
4. Frida
5. Roza
6.tinnkka
7. hildegard
8. vimmerby
9. lelica
10. andrea
11. mirje SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. titimita (16-18,30)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. meda (18-21)
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje)
10.diči (17-20)
11. linda_p (17-20)SD
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla)
13. lucij@ SD
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17)
15. iskra jušić
16. Nera (17-20)
17. larmama

20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ sd i mm
6. Pticica

*Subota; 15.03.*

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16)
3. tinars
4. Imga (SD+MM oko 10)
5. apricot
6. Jelka (8-12)
7. Lu
8. Davorka (7-14)
9. ivka (od do)
10. mara
11.Maja (oddo)
12. frida
13. barbi
14. maxi
15. meda (7-12)
16. krumpiric
17. larmama
19.Dora 06
20. diči SD
21. linda_p
22. bucka (8-13)
23. anchi SD (8-12)
24. momze (8-14)
25. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može)
26. Mony
27. pepi (8-12)
28. nika
29. emily (7-12)
30.Casper
31. andrea (od cca 9h)
32. Linda (8-12)
33. Pticica (8-?)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. magriz (13-16)
3. maria71
4.Gabrijela
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16)
6. Šklopi (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Imga

*Četvrtak; 13.03.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. apricot
2. paklenica
3. marijanami (10-17) i irena
4. Lu
5. Davorka
6. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim)
7. Frida
8. Roza
9. ana.m SD(10-?)
10. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte)
11.Dora 06 (9-11)
12. Kristina1 SD
13. Inesica
14.Gabrijela
15. Tea

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. eki3 SD
3. magriz (14-17)
4. Frida
5. Roza
6. tinnkka
7. lelica
8. Joe
9. andrea
10.meda

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika (od 18-20)
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. @n@ sd i mm
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. krumpiric
8. Amelie32
9. diči (17-20)
10. lucij@ SD
11. Nera (17-20)
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica)
13. Linda
14. Imga

*Petak; 14.03.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. apricot
2. paklenica
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena
4. Lu
5. Davorka
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim)
7. Frida
8. Roza
9. ana.mSD (10-?)
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h)
11. hildegard
12. vimmerby
13. Kristina1 SD
14. Inesica
15. Gabrijel
16. klamarica (SD?) (10-14)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Luna Rocco (13-17)
3. Frida
4. Roza
5.tinnkka
6. hildegard
7. vimmerby
8. lelica
9. andrea
10. mirje SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. titimita (16-18,30)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. meda (18-21)
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje)
10. diči (17-20)
11. linda_p (17-20)SD
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla)
13. lucij@ SD
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17)
15. iskra jušić
16. Nera (17-20)
17. larmama
18. Imga

20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ sd i mm
6. Pticica

*Subota; 15.03.*

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16)
3. tinars
4. Imga (7-14)
5. apricot
6. Jelka (8-12)
7. Lu
8. Davorka (7-14)
9. ivka (od do)
10. mara
11.Maja (oddo)
12. frida
13. barbi
14. maxi
15. meda (7-12)
16. krumpiric
17. larmama
18. Dora 06
19. diči SD
20. linda_p
21. bucka (8-13)
22. anchi SD (8-12)
23. momze (8-14)
24. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može)
25. Mony
26. pepi (8-12)
27. nika
28. emily (7-12)
29. Casper
30. andrea (od cca 9h)
31. Linda (8-12)
32. Pticica (8-?)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. magriz (13-16)
3. maria71
4.Gabrijela
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16)
6. Šklopi (13-16)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)


Obrisala sam se iz jutarnjih šihti u četvrtak i petak, upisala za popodnevne.
Za subotu sve po starom, samo bez mm i djeteta.
Sin mi ima bronhitis (opet!).

----------


## ninocka76

Četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.m SD(10-?) 
10. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
11.Dora 06 (9-11) 
12. Kristina1 SD 
13. Inesica 
14.Gabrijela 
15. Tea 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. eki3 SD 
3. magriz (14-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6. tinnkka 
7. lelica 
8. Joe 
9. andrea 
10.meda 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (17-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 
13. Linda 
14. Imga 

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 
16. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20) 
17. larmama 
18. Imga 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda (7-12) 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Dora 06 
19. diči SD 
20. linda_p 
21. bucka (8-13) 
22. anchi SD (8-12) 
23. momze (8-14) 
24. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može) 
25. Mony 
26. pepi (8-12) 
27. nika 
28. emily (7-12) 
29. Casper 
30. andrea (od cca 9h) 
31. Linda (8-12) 
32. Pticica (8-?) 
33. ninocka76 ( 9- ?)

----------


## ninocka76

Četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.m SD(10-?) 
10. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
11.Dora 06 (9-11) 
12. Kristina1 SD 
13. Inesica 
14.Gabrijela 
15. Tea 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. eki3 SD 
3. magriz (14-17) 
4. Frida 
5. Roza 
6. tinnkka 
7. lelica 
8. Joe 
9. andrea 
10.meda 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (17-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 
13. Linda 
14. Imga 

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 
16. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20) 
17. larmama 
18. Imga 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda (7-12) 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Dora 06 
19. diči SD 
20. linda_p 
21. bucka (8-13) 
22. anchi SD (8-12) 
23. momze (8-14) 
24. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može) 
25. Mony 
26. pepi (8-12) 
27. nika 
28. emily (7-12) 
29. Casper 
30. andrea (od cca 9h) 
31. Linda (8-12) 
32. Pticica (8-?) 
33. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h )


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## apricot

ma nećeš, valjda?!?!?!?!
 :shock:

----------


## Mony

Sorry, brisite me s popisa - necu moc doc   :Sad:

----------


## magriz

Četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.m SD(10-?) 
10. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
11.Dora 06 (9-11) 
12. Kristina1 SD 
13. Inesica 
14.Gabrijela 
15. Tea 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. eki3 SD 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5. tinnkka 
6. lelica 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9.meda 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (17-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 
13. Linda 
14. Imga 
15. magriz (16-18)

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 
16. klamarica (SD?) (10-14) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20) 
17. larmama 
18. Imga 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda (7-12) 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Dora 06 
19. diči SD 
20. linda_p 
21. bucka (8-13) 
22. anchi SD (8-12) 
23. momze (8-14) 
24. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može) 
25. Mony 
26. pepi (8-12) 
27. nika 
28. emily (7-12) 
29. Casper 
30. andrea (od cca 9h) 
31. Linda (8-12) 
32. Pticica (8-?) 
33. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h )


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

pomaknula sam se od 16-18 za četvrtak
ako zbrinem dijete, dođem i u petak >16h

----------


## klamarica

Četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.m SD(10-?) 
10. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
11.Dora 06 (9-11) 
12. Kristina1 SD 
13. Inesica 
14.Gabrijela 
15. Tea 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. eki3 SD 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5. tinnkka 
6. lelica 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9.meda 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (17-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 
13. Linda 
14. Imga 
15. magriz (16-1 

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 
11. klamarica (SD?)  

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20) 
17. larmama 
18. Imga 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda (7-12) 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Dora 06 
19. diči SD 
20. linda_p 
21. bucka (8-13) 
22. anchi SD (8-12) 
23. momze (8-14) 
24. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može) 
25. Mony 
26. pepi (8-12) 
27. nika 
28. emily (7-12) 
29. Casper 
30. andrea (od cca 9h) 
31. Linda (8-12) 
32. Pticica (8-?) 
33. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h ) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 

Moram raditi ujutro, pa cu doci tek negdje oko jedan...

----------


## davorka

Četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.m SD(10-?) 
10. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
11.Dora 06 (9-11) 
12. Kristina1 SD 
13. Inesica 
14.Gabrijela 
15. Tea 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. eki3 SD 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5. tinnkka 
6. lelica 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9.meda 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (17-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 
13. Linda 
14. Imga 
15. magriz (16-1 

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka (od 10-14)
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 
11. klamarica (SD?) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10. diči (17-20) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20) 
17. larmama 
18. Imga 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda (7-12) 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Dora 06 
19. diči SD 
20. linda_p 
21. bucka (8-13) 
22. anchi SD (8-12) 
23. momze (8-14) 
24. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može) 
25. Mony 
26. pepi (8-12) 
27. nika 
28. emily (7-12) 
29. Casper 
30. andrea (od cca 9h) 
31. Linda (8-12) 
32. Pticica (8-?) 
33. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h ) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 

Moram raditi ujutro, pa cu doci tek negdje oko jedan

----------


## diči

Cure nažalost moram promijentii vrijeme kad dođem. Radim do 6 tako da me prije pola sedam nema!

Četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.m SD(10-?) 
10. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
11.Dora 06 (9-11) 
12. Kristina1 SD 
13. Inesica 
14.Gabrijela 
15. Tea 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. eki3 SD 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5. tinnkka 
6. lelica 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9.meda 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (18,30-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 
13. Linda 
14. Imga 
15. magriz (16-1 

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka (od 10-14)
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 
11. klamarica (SD?) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10. diči (18,30-21) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20) 
17. larmama 
18. Imga 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda (7-12) 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Dora 06 
19. diči (13-16)
20. linda_p 
21. bucka (8-13) 
22. anchi SD (8-12) 
23. momze (8-14) 
24. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može) 
25. Mony 
26. pepi (8-12) 
27. nika 
28. emily (7-12) 
29. Casper 
30. andrea (od cca 9h) 
31. Linda (8-12) 
32. Pticica (8-?) 
33. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h ) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 

 :Wink:

----------


## macek

Četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.m SD(10-?) 
10. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
11.Dora 06 (9-11) 
12. Kristina1 SD 
13. Inesica 
14.Gabrijela 
15. Tea 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. eki3 SD 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5. tinnkka 
6. lelica 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9.meda 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. krumpiric 
8. Amelie32 
9. diči (18,30-20) 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. Nera (17-20) 
12. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 
13. Linda 
14. Imga 
15. magriz (16-1 

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka (od 10-14) 
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 
11. klamarica (SD?) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10. diči (18,30-21) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20) 
17. larmama 
18. Imga 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda (7-12) 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Dora 06 
19. diči (13-16) 
20. linda_p 
21. bucka (8-13) 
22. anchi SD (8-12) 
23. momze (8-14) 
24. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može) 
25. Mony 
26. pepi (8-12) 
27. nika 
28. emily (7-12) 
29. Casper 
30. andrea (od cca 9h) 
31. Linda (8-12) 
32. Pticica (8-?) 
33. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h )
34. macek (od 7:30 do 16)


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## krumpiric

ÄŚetvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdrĹľim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.m SD(10-?) 
10. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
11.Dora 06 (9-11) 
12. Kristina1 SD 
13. Inesica 
14.Gabrijela 
15. Tea 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. eki3 SD 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5. tinnkka 
6. lelica 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9.meda 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. Amelie32 
8. diÄŤi (18,30-20) 
9. lucij@ SD 
10. Nera (17-20) 
11. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MĹ˝, MS, MĹ ogorica) 
12. Linda 
13. Imga 
14. magriz (16-1 

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka (od 10-14) 
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdrĹľim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 
11. klamarica (SD?) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10. diÄŤi (18,30-21) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra juĹˇiÄ‡ 
16. Nera (17-20) 
17. larmama 
18. Imga 
19. krumpiric

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesaÄŤica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda (7-12) 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Dora 06 
19. diÄŤi (13-16) 
20. linda_p 
21. bucka (8-13) 
22. anchi SD (8-12) 
23. momze (8-14) 
24. Tea (prijateljica I. ne moĹľe) 
25. Mony 
26. pepi (8-12) 
27. nika 
28. emily (7-12) 
29. Casper 
30. andrea (od cca 9h) 
31. Linda (8-12) 
32. Pticica (8-?) 
33. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h ) 
34. macek (od 7:30 do 16) 


13-18 (Ĺˇto viĹˇe "friĹˇkih"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Ĺ klopi (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, deÄŤki, prijatelji i sl.)



ja se, naĹľallost, briĹˇem za danas i zapisujem za petak....

----------


## tweety

Četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdrĹľim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.m SD(10-?) 
10. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
11.Dora 06 (9-11) 
12. Kristina1 SD 
13. Inesica 
14.Gabrijela 
15. Tea 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. eki3 SD 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5. tinnkka 
6. lelica 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9.meda 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. Amelie32 
8. diÄŤi (18,30-20) 
9. lucij@ SD 
10. Nera (17-20) 
11. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MĹ˝, MS, MĹ ogorica) 
12. Linda 
13. Imga 
14. magriz (16-1 
15. tweety (16:30-...)

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka (od 10-14) 
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdrĹľim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 
11. klamarica (SD?) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10. diÄŤi (18,30-21) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra juĹˇiÄ‡ 
16. Nera (17-20) 
17. larmama 
18. Imga 
19. krumpiric

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 
7. tweety

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesaÄŤica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Jelka (8-12) 
7. Lu 
8. Davorka (7-14) 
9. ivka (od do) 
10. mara 
11.Maja (oddo) 
12. frida 
13. barbi 
14. maxi 
15. meda (7-12) 
16. krumpiric 
17. larmama 
18. Dora 06 
19. diÄŤi (13-16) 
20. linda_p 
21. bucka (8-13) 
22. anchi SD (8-12) 
23. momze (8-14) 
24. Tea (prijateljica I. ne moĹľe) 
25. Mony 
26. pepi (8-12) 
27. nika 
28. emily (7-12) 
29. Casper 
30. andrea (od cca 9h) 
31. Linda (8-12) 
32. Pticica (8-?) 
33. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h ) 
34. macek (od 7:30 do 16) 
35. tweety (7-


13-18 (Ĺˇto viĹˇe "friĹˇkih"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4.Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Ĺ klopi (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Nera

Da sad ne kopiram sve, u sub sam sama. Dakle, bez SD+MM.

----------


## Jelka

Četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdrĹľim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.m SD(10-?) 
10. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
11.Dora 06 (9-11) 
12. Kristina1 SD 
13. Inesica 
14.Gabrijela 
15. Tea 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. eki3 SD 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5. tinnkka 
6. lelica 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9.meda 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. Amelie32 
8. diči (18,30-20) 
9. lucij@ SD 
10. Nera (17-20) 
11. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 
12. Linda 
13. Imga 
14. magriz (16-1 
15. tweety (16:30-...)

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka (od 10-14) 
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 
11. klamarica (SD?) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10. diči (18,30-21) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. petarpan (17-19) + alanat (trudnica, koliko bude mogla) 
13. lucij@ SD 
14. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
15. iskra jušić 
16. Nera (17-20) 
17. larmama 
18. Imga 
19. krumpiric

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 
7. tweety

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Lu 
7. Davorka (7-14) 
8. ivka (od do) 
9. mara 
10.Maja (oddo) 
11. frida 
12. barbi 
13. maxi 
14. meda (7-12) 
15. krumpiric 
16. larmama 
17. Dora 06 
18. diči (13-16) 
19. linda_p 
20. bucka (8-13) 
21. anchi SD (8-12) 
22. momze (8-14) 
23. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može) 
24. Mony 
25. pepi (8-12) 
26. nika 
27. emily (7-12) 
28. Casper 
29. andrea (od cca 9h) 
30. Linda (8-12) 
31. Pticica (8-?) 
32. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h ) 
33. macek (od 7:30 do 16) 
34. tweety (7-


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4. Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Jelka

Ispisala sam se sa subote jer do zadnjeg trena neću znati hoću li doći. Pa bolje da ne računate na mene pa vas možda iznenadim.   :Smile:

----------


## petarpan

Četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdrĹľim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.m SD(10-?) 
10. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
11.Dora 06 (9-11) 
12. Kristina1 SD 
13. Inesica 
14.Gabrijela 
15. Tea 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. eki3 SD 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5. tinnkka 
6. lelica 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9.meda 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. Amelie32 
8. diči (18,30-20) 
9. lucij@ SD 
10. Nera (17-20) 
11. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 
12. Linda 
13. Imga 
14. magriz (16-1 
15. tweety (16:30-...) 

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka (od 10-14) 
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 
11. klamarica (SD?) 
12. petarpan (15-17h)+alanat (možda)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10. diči (18,30-21) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. lucij@ SD 
13. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
14. iskra jušić 
15. Nera (17-20) 
16. larmama 
17. Imga 
18. krumpiric 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 
7. tweety 

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Lu 
7. Davorka (7-14) 
8. ivka (od do) 
9. mara 
10.Maja (oddo) 
11. frida 
12. barbi 
13. maxi 
14. meda (7-12) 
15. krumpiric 
16. larmama 
17. Dora 06 
18. diči (13-16) 
19. linda_p 
20. bucka (8-13) 
21. anchi SD (8-12) 
22. momze (8-14) 
23. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može) 
24. Mony 
25. pepi (8-12) 
26. nika 
27. emily (7-12) 
28. Casper 
29. andrea (od cca 9h) 
30. Linda (8-12) 
31. Pticica (8-?) 
32. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h ) 
33. macek (od 7:30 do 16) 
34. tweety (7- 
35. petarpan (9-11)


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4. Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

_______________________________

mijenjala petak od 17-19 za isti dan od 15-17
upala i u subotu ujutro

----------


## tanja_b

Četvrtak; 13.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami (10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka 
6. mara ( od 10 pa do kad izdrĹľim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.m SD(10-?) 
10. daddy (da si ne polomite nokte) 
11.Dora 06 (9-11) 
12. Kristina1 SD 
13. Inesica 
14.Gabrijela 
15. Tea 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. eki3 SD 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5. tinnkka 
6. lelica 
7. Joe 
8. andrea 
9.meda 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika (od 18-20) 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. @n@ sd i mm 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. Amelie32 
8. diči (18,30-20) 
9. lucij@ SD 
10. Nera (17-20) 
11. Davor + + + (17-20) (plusevi:MŽ, MS, MŠogorica) 
12. Linda 
13. Imga 
14. magriz (16-1 
15. tweety (16:30-...) 

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka (od 10-14) 
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 
11. klamarica (SD?) 
12. petarpan (15-17h)+alanat (možda) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10. diči (18,30-21) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. lucij@ SD 
13. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
14. iskra jušić 
15. Nera (17-20) 
16. larmama 
17. Imga 
18. krumpiric 

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 
7. tweety 

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Lu 
7. Davorka (7-14) 
8. ivka (od do) 
9. mara 
10.Maja (oddo) 
11. frida 
12. barbi 
13. maxi 
14. meda (7-12) 
15. krumpiric 
16. larmama 
17. Dora 06 
18. diči (13-16) 
19. linda_p 
20. bucka (8-13) 
21. anchi SD (8-12) 
22. momze (8-14) 
23. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može) 
24. Mony 
25. pepi (8-12) 
26. nika 
27. emily (7-12) 
28. Casper 
29. andrea (od cca 9h) 
30. Linda (8-12) 
31. Pticica (8-?) 
32. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h ) 
33. macek (od 7:30 do 16) 
34. tweety (7- 
35. petarpan (9-11) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4. Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 
7. tanja_b (od 14 nadalje)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## maria71

najvrojatnije ništa od mene

pokvario nam se auto u zg kad smo bili na srebrnjaku-----katastrofa. otišao mjenjač

samo za šlep službu sam dala 366 kn ,a gdje je još račun za auto... radni sat u servisu je 300 kn

tako da nemam niti novaca niti prijevoza za subotu   :Sad:

----------


## Joe

Ja nisam mogla doći jer je Nikola sinoć povraćao, pa ništa od vrtića. Doći ću sutra u istom terminu ako se nešto nepredviđeno ne desi.

----------


## zumbulmama

Meni je je nešto iskrslo za sutra ujutro (petak) pa ću doći kasnije, i pokušat ću ostati duže.

----------


## EvaP

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka (od 10-14) 
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 
11. klamarica (SD?) 
12. petarpan (15-17h)+alanat (možda) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (18-21) 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10. diči (18,30-21) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. lucij@ SD 
13. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
14. iskra jušić 
15. Nera (17-20) 
16. larmama 
17. Imga 
18. krumpiric 
19. evap

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 
7. tweety 

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Lu 
7. Davorka (7-14) 
8. ivka (od do) 
9. mara 
10.Maja (oddo) 
11. frida 
12. barbi 
13. maxi 
14. meda (7-12) 
15. krumpiric 
16. larmama 
17. Dora 06 
18. diči (13-16) 
19. linda_p 
20. bucka (8-13) 
21. anchi SD (8-12) 
22. momze (8-14) 
23. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može) 
24. Mony 
25. pepi (8-12) 
26. nika 
27. emily (7-12) 
28. Casper 
29. andrea (od cca 9h) 
30. Linda (8-12) 
31. Pticica (8-?) 
32. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h ) 
33. macek (od 7:30 do 16) 
34. tweety (7- 
35. petarpan (9-11) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4. Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 
7. tanja_b (od 14 nadalje) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## meda

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka (od 10-14) 
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 
11. klamarica (SD?) 
12. petarpan (15-17h)+alanat (možda) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (15 - 19) SD i prijateljicom
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10. diči (18,30-21) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. lucij@ SD 
13. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
14. iskra jušić 
15. Nera (17-20) 
16. larmama 
17. Imga 
18. krumpiric 
19. evap

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 
7. tweety 

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Lu 
7. Davorka (7-14) 
8. ivka (od do) 
9. mara 
10.Maja (oddo) 
11. frida 
12. barbi 
13. maxi 
14. meda (7-12) 
15. krumpiric 
16. larmama 
17. Dora 06 
18. diči (13-16) 
19. linda_p 
20. bucka (8-13) 
21. anchi SD (8-12) 
22. momze (8-14) 
23. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može) 
24. Mony 
25. pepi (8-12) 
26. nika 
27. emily (7-12) 
28. Casper 
29. andrea (od cca 9h) 
30. Linda (8-12) 
31. Pticica (8-?) 
32. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h ) 
33. macek (od 7:30 do 16) 
34. tweety (7- 
35. petarpan (9-11) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4. Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 
7. tanja_b (od 14 nadalje) 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/quote]

----------


## Gost 1

Petak; 14.03.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. apricot
2. paklenica
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena
4. Lu
5. Davorka (od 10-14)
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim)
7. Frida
8. Roza
9. ana.mSD (10-?)
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h)
11. hildegard
12. vimmerby
13. Kristina1 SD
14. Inesica
15. Gabrijel

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. stella
2. Luna Rocco (13-17)
3. Frida
4. Roza
5.tinnkka
6. hildegard
7. vimmerby
8. lelica
9. andrea
10. mirje SD
11. klamarica (SD?)
12. petarpan (15-17h)+alanat (možda)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Forka (18-20)
3. Jelka (17-19)
4. titimita (16-18,30)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. anna-y SD (17-20)
7. meda (15 - 19) SD i prijateljicom
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje)
10. diči (18,30-21)
11. linda_p (17-20)SD
12. lucij@ SD
13. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17)
14. iskra jušić
15. Nera (17-20)
16. larmama
17. Imga
18. krumpiric
19. evap

20-23 (10 osoba):
1. IvakikaSD
2. juroslav
3. tinars
4. Forka
5. @n@ sd i mm
6. Pticica
7. tweety

Subota; 15.03.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16)
3. tinars
4. Imga (7-14)
5. apricot
6. Lu
7. Davorka (7-14)
8. ivka (od do)
9. mara
10.Maja (oddo)
11. frida
12. barbi
13. maxi
14. meda (7-12)
15. krumpiric
16. larmama
17. Dora 06
18. diči (13-16)
19. linda_p
20. bucka (8-13)
21. anchi SD (8-12)
22. momze (8-14)
23. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može)
24. Mony
25. pepi (8-12)
26. nika
27. emily (7-12)
28. Casper
29. andrea (od cca 9h)
30. Linda (8-12)
31. Pticica (8-?)
32. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h )
33. macek (od 7:30 do 16)
34. tweety (7-
35. petarpan (9-11)


13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. magriz (13-16)
3. maria71
4. Gabrijela
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16)
6. Šklopi (13-16)
7. tanja_b (od 14 nadalje)
8. Gost 1

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/quote]

----------


## Barbi

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka (od 10-14) 
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 
11. klamarica (SD?) 
12. petarpan (15-17h)+alanat (možda) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. titimita (16-18,30) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. anna-y SD (17-20) 
7. meda (15 - 19) SD i prijateljicom 
9. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
10. diči (18,30-21) 
11. linda_p (17-20)SD 
12. lucij@ SD 
13. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
14. iskra jušić 
15. Nera (17-20) 
16. larmama 
17. Imga 
18. krumpiric 
19. evap 
20. Barbi (od 17)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 
7. tweety 

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Lu 
7. Davorka (7-14) 
8. ivka (od do) 
9. mara 
10.Maja (oddo) 
11. frida 
12. barbi 
13. maxi 
14. meda (7-12) 
15. krumpiric 
16. larmama 
17. Dora 06 
18. diči (13-16) 
19. linda_p 
20. bucka (8-13) 
21. anchi SD (8-12) 
22. momze (8-14) 
23. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može) 
24. Mony 
25. pepi (8-12) 
26. nika 
27. emily (7-12) 
28. Casper 
29. andrea (od cca 9h) 
30. Linda (8-12) 
31. Pticica (8-?) 
32. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h ) 
33. macek (od 7:30 do 16) 
34. tweety (7- 
35. petarpan (9-11) 


13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4. Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 
7. tanja_b (od 14 nadalje) 
8. Gost 1 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)[/quote]

----------


## titimita

:Embarassed:    ne mogu danas doci...

Dolazim sutra od 7 do neznamkada.

----------


## titimita

Petak; 14.03. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. apricot 
2. paklenica 
3. marijanami(10-17) i irena 
4. Lu 
5. Davorka (od 10-14) 
6. mara (od 10 do kad izdržim) 
7. Frida 
8. Roza 
9. ana.mSD (10-?) 
10. zumbulmama (od 9.30 do cca 15h) 
11. hildegard 
12. vimmerby 
13. Kristina1 SD 
14. Inesica 
15. Gabrijel 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. stella 
2. Luna Rocco (13-17) 
3. Frida 
4. Roza 
5.tinnkka 
6. hildegard 
7. vimmerby 
8. lelica 
9. andrea 
10. mirje SD 
11. klamarica (SD?) 
12. petarpan (15-17h)+alanat (možda) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Forka (18-20) 
3. Jelka (17-19) 
4. maxi (17-20) 
5. anna-y SD (17-20) 
6. meda (15 - 19) SD i prijateljicom 
7. Dora 06 (16.30 nadalje) 
8. diči (18,30-21) 
9. linda_p (17-20)SD 
10. lucij@ SD 
11. L. Ellen SD (od cca 17) 
12. iskra jušić 
13. Nera (17-20) 
14. larmama 
15. Imga 
16. krumpiric 
17. evap 
28. Barbi (od 17)

20-23 (10 osoba): 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. juroslav 
3. tinars 
4. Forka 
5. @n@ sd i mm 
6. Pticica 
7. tweety 

Subota; 15.03. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Lu 
7. Davorka (7-14) 
8. ivka (od do) 
9. mara 
10.Maja (oddo) 
11. frida 
12. barbi 
13. maxi 
14. meda (7-12) 
15. krumpiric 
16. larmama 
17. Dora 06 
18. diči (13-16) 
19. linda_p 
20. bucka (8-13) 
21. anchi SD (8-12) 
22. momze (8-14) 
23. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može) 
24. Mony 
25. pepi (8-12) 
26. nika 
27. emily (7-12) 
28. Casper 
29. andrea (od cca 9h) 
30. Linda (8-12) 
31. Pticica (8-?) 
32. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h ) 
33. macek (od 7:30 do 16) 
34. tweety (7- 
35. petarpan (9-11) 
36. titimita (7-)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4. Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 
7. tanja_b (od 14 nadalje) 
8. Gost 1 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## apricot

*Subota; 15.03.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. mommy_plesačica (vjerojatno 9-16) 
3. tinars 
4. Imga (7-14) 
5. apricot 
6. Lu 
7. Davorka (7-14) 
8. ivka (od do) 
9. mara 
10.Maja (oddo) 
11. frida 
12. barbi 
13. maxi 
14. meda (7-12) 
15. krumpiric 
16. larmama 
17. Dora 06 
18. diči (13-16) 
19. linda_p 
20. bucka (8-13) 
21. anchi SD (8-12) 
22. momze (8-14) 
23. Tea (prijateljica I. ne može) 
24. Mony 
25. pepi (8-12) 
26. nika 
27. emily (7-12) 
28. Casper 
29. andrea (od cca 9h) 
30. Linda (8-12) 
31. Pticica (8-?) 
32. ninocka76 ( od cca 9h ) 
33. macek (od 7:30 do 16) 
34. tweety (7- 
35. petarpan (9-11) 
36. titimita (7-) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. magriz (13-16) 
3. maria71 
4. Gabrijela 
5. Nera SD+MM (13-16) 
6. Šklopi (13-16) 
7. tanja_b (od 14 nadalje) 
8. Gost 1 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## apricot

htjedoh reći: sretno, ekipa   :Heart:

----------

